# Kingon Bird-of-Prey



## Trekkriffic (Mar 20, 2007)

*Klingon Bird-of-Prey--NOW WITH FINISHED IMAGES!*

Hey everyone! I'm participating in a model contest over on another forum. The contest rules prohibit posting build pics and such on other sites but allow contestants to provide links to the build thread on the contest sponsor's site. So I would like to invite the members here that are interested in the Klingon Bird-of-Prey to visit my build thread here:

http://www.allscaletrek.com/viewtopic.php?f=50&t=1949

If you'd rather not have to join to post a comment in the thread you can post your comments and observations here on Hobbytalk. 
Hopefully, you'll join and vote for my entry when the time comes!


----------



## barrydancer (Aug 28, 2009)

Awesome build, man. Can't wait to see it finished.
I always liked the BoP in wings up mode, myself.


----------



## hal9001 (May 28, 2008)

Wow Trek, thought my eyes were gonna pop out like in the cartoons! I have a question though. Could you go into a bit more 'splaining about the acrylic nail powder and liquid monomer? I'm not familiar with this. Sounds like something good to know.

Please keep the updates coming!

Thanks,
Carl-


----------



## GSaum (May 26, 2005)

Loving the detail in this build! I'm planning on tackling this one as well, albeit in a landed position (ala Star Trek 4). Looking forward to seeing this one continue! Great work!


----------



## Trekkriffic (Mar 20, 2007)

hal9001 said:


> Could you go into a bit more 'splaining about the acrylic nail powder and liquid monomer? I'm not familiar with this. Sounds like something good to know.
> 
> Thanks,
> Carl-


The powder is white and very fine, almost like flour. Once you have your window opening cut out, back it with a piece of masking tape (or clear scotch tape). Make sure to burnish it down nice and tight. Also be sure the opening is clean, no debris or it will show up in the window. I usually lay the tape on the exterior of the model and fill from the inside. I end up having to mask the window for painting but you don't want to use this stuff on a painted model; the monomer will  attack your paint. I use a tiny spoon on the end of my metal stir stick, the one made by Tamiya, to pour the powder into the opening. Amazon sells them:

http://www.activepowersports.com/ta...s5CMaBE5lxqEBZBWUzwkik9waZ910Fz1AEhoCX-Lw_wcB

I fill the opening with powder right up to the rim. Then the smelly part, dispensing the liquid monomer. This stuff gives off toxic vapors (like acetone) so use it in a well ventilated area. I keep mine in my drawer inside a ziplock bag. A syringe works best to squirt it into the powder. A pipette also would work. You want to saturate the powder, but do it slow and gently. Drop by drop. Don't splash it in or it will wash your powder right out of the opening. For a normal starship window you probably need 2 drops. Just make sure all the powder is wet. It dries in about 5 minutes. Remove the tape and sand lightly to even the window pane out with the surrounding hull. 
You end up with a translucent window. If you want more clarity you can polish it with ever finer sanding fiilms. I don't know that it will ever look as clear as clear styene does but you can get it more transparent the more you polish it. It dries very hard too. 

You'll find acrylic nail powder and monomer at any Beauty Supply store. But you may have to ask the clerk for it. Mine was kept in a locked drawer behind the counter.


----------



## StarshipClass (Aug 13, 2003)

Wow! Great job and a great subject! :thumbsup:


----------



## hal9001 (May 28, 2008)

Thanks Trekkriffic, I'll give that a try! Sounds cool.

Carl-


----------



## Lloyd Collins (Sep 25, 2004)

Excellent job, as ALWAYS!


----------



## MLCrisis32 (Oct 11, 2011)

Seriously you make it seem so easy. Great work so far and I am jealous of your clean electronics work.


----------



## Trekkriffic (Mar 20, 2007)

Thanks guys!


----------



## Captain Han Solo (Apr 5, 2002)

Excellent work Trek.:thumbsup:


----------



## Trekkriffic (Mar 20, 2007)

Thanks Captain! 

Just posted an update in the thread. No photos but some interesting developments to report. Will try to post some pics later.


----------



## Havok69 (Nov 3, 2012)

Nice job so far - I think I'm going to have to register so I can vote for you!

On a side note with your photo issue - I ran into the same problem when they changed their site around as all my stuff is on Flickr. Here's how I figured out a way around it:

Click on the image you want to link to
Click on the down-pointing arrow in the lower right corner, which is the option to download this photo
Click the view all sizes option
Click the size you want, or if Large is good, skip this part
Right-Click on the photo and select Copy Image Location (Firefox) or select Copy (Internet Explorer)
That copies the link to your clipboard which you can paste into a post.


:thumbsup:


----------



## Trekkriffic (Mar 20, 2007)

Havok69 said:


> Nice job so far - I think I'm going to have to register so I can vote for you!
> 
> On a side note with your photo issue - I ran into the same problem when they changed their site around as all my stuff is on Flickr. Here's how I figured out a way around it:
> 
> ...


OK. Lets' see if this works...

https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/14785981501/sizes/o/

I can click on the link and paste it but it won't allow me to copy and paste the image.

Oh well I guess I can still link to the photo. May as well be posting on SSM lol.


----------



## Trekkriffic (Mar 20, 2007)

Lots of new photos added to the thread. Hope you enjoy them!


----------



## robn1 (Nov 17, 2012)

Trekkriffic said:


> OK. Lets' see if this works...
> 
> https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/14785981501/sizes/o/
> 
> ...


Get the url for the size you want to post, and put in in tags.
[IMG]https://farm4.staticflickr.com/3895/14785981501_05915c3a84_o.jpg

The bird is looking great :thumbsup:


----------



## Havok69 (Nov 3, 2012)

Step 1: Copy URL how I listed from my earlier post
Step 2: Paste the URL that you copied and put it in your post like this:










Step 3: ???
Step 4: Profit!


----------



## Trekkriffic (Mar 20, 2007)

Havok69 said:


> Step 1: Copy URL how I listed from my earlier post
> Step 2: Paste the URL that you copied and put it in your post like this:
> 
> 
> ...


OK. Let's try that...










Nope. Didn't work.

I am so frustrated with Flickr! I could just spit. None of the icons for sharing links work anymore. No option even for resizing or editing the photos. I can upload pics but that's all. I'm on IE8 but from what other site users have indicated in blogs I've visited the issue is with Flickr! not the browser. Their recent user experience upgrade totally hosed me.


----------



## Trekkriffic (Mar 20, 2007)

Let's try this:










Eureka! It worked! I found out I have to view Flickr! in compatibilty mode to get to the resizing screen then I can download the size I want and copy and paste the url. So rather than just clicking on the link icon under the photo I now have to access to the resizing screen, select the size I want, download and open it, copy the url, and paste it between the img brackets in my post for the image to appear. Yeah, that's a big improvement in how it used to work. Someone at Flickr! needs to be fired.


----------



## Lloyd Collins (Sep 25, 2004)

You can wire a spaceship, but, have trouble posting pictures. I just don't know about you...


----------



## harristotle (Aug 7, 2008)

The nice thing about not stopping by here for a while is I get to see your build after lots of progress. Looking good!


----------



## Trekkriffic (Mar 20, 2007)

Thanks haristotle. 
And Lloyd.. oh, never mind.

Just posted a bunch more pics. I just gave the bird it's first basecoat of ModelMaster Pale Green enamel. While that dries I can work ont he base...

Tomorrow I'll post a video on YouTube showing how the yellow engine lights flicker.


----------



## Trekkriffic (Mar 20, 2007)

Video is up of the flickerng engine lights. It takes a minute or so before I get it focused so hang in there.


----------



## Trekkriffic (Mar 20, 2007)

New update...

http://www.allscaletrek.com/viewtopic.php?f=50&t=1949&p=24070#p24070


----------



## Lloyd Collins (Sep 25, 2004)

You ain't through...YET?









It is looking just AWESOME!:thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## Trekkriffic (Mar 20, 2007)

Yet another update! Finished the wiring and got the fuselage and wings together. Now the fun stuff can begin!

http://www.allscaletrek.com/viewtopic.php?f=50&t=1949&p=24151#p24151


----------



## Lloyd Collins (Sep 25, 2004)

Lights...too...bright....but, they look real good! Wings up, wings down, up, down...getting dizzy. It will look glorious....IF YOU EVER FINISH IT!


----------



## electric indigo (Dec 21, 2011)

Trekkriffic said:


> Let's try this:
> Eureka! It worked! I found out I have to view Flickr! in compatibilty mode to get to the resizing screen then I can download the size I want and copy and paste the url. So rather than just clicking on the link icon under the photo I now have to access to the resizing screen, select the size I want, download and open it, copy the url, and paste it between the img brackets in my post for the image to appear. Yeah, that's a big improvement in how it used to work. Someone at Flickr! needs to be fired.


I don't know if you found out by yourself in the meantime, but there's an easier way provided by flickr, see this post:

http://www.hobbytalk.com/bbs1/showpost.php?p=4595647&postcount=4


----------



## Trekkriffic (Mar 20, 2007)

electric indigo said:


> I don't know if you found out by yourself in the meantime, but there's an easier way provided by flickr, see this post:
> 
> http://www.hobbytalk.com/bbs1/showpost.php?p=4595647&postcount=4


Yes. That was the shortcut box. It no longer works for me though. Not sure if it's because I'm still on IE8 or not.


----------



## Trekkriffic (Mar 20, 2007)

New post...

http://www.allscaletrek.com/viewtopic.php?f=50&t=1949&p=24279#p24279


----------



## ResinRay (May 20, 2014)

Some real impressive work here well done.


----------



## Lloyd Collins (Sep 25, 2004)

Trekkriffic working on the wiring of his model, got two wires crossed....


----------



## Trekkriffic (Mar 20, 2007)

That's funny Lloyd. I actually crossed the wires from the power jack in the base. The first time I plugged the model onto the base after soldering the leads nothing happened, no lights, but no explosion either! After reversing the wires everything worked fine.

Here's the latest update...

http://www.allscaletrek.com/viewtopic.php?f=50&t=1949&p=24390#p24390


----------



## Lloyd Collins (Sep 25, 2004)

Looking better with the added details, and the lights. The base, simple,as it should be, so not to distract from the model.:thumbsup:


----------



## Trekkriffic (Mar 20, 2007)

Another update. Starting in on weathering now...



http://www.allscaletrek.com/viewtopic.php?f=50&t=1949&p=24561#p24561


----------



## Trekkriffic (Mar 20, 2007)

I'm moving in with Tamiya pastel chalks now. Burnt Blue is a very cool color for the KBOP.

New update today:
http://www.allscaletrek.com/viewtopic.php?f=50&t=1949&p=24670#p24670


----------



## Trekkriffic (Mar 20, 2007)

New update. Won't be long now... Weathering 99% complete...

http://www.allscaletrek.com/viewtopic.php?f=50&t=1949&p=24892#p24892


----------



## Trekkriffic (Mar 20, 2007)

Another update. Late in the game for this build but more greeblizing was done...

http://www.allscaletrek.com/viewtopic.php?f=50&t=1949&p=25005#p25005


----------



## Lloyd Collins (Sep 25, 2004)

More details? So much better looking, just awesome!


----------



## Trekkriffic (Mar 20, 2007)

Lloyd Collins said:


> More details? So much better looking, just awesome!


Thanks Admiral!

Took a quick pic of the finished model prior to taking more pics I'll post this weekend (hopefully). 
Also took a side-by-side with my big 1/350 TOS Enterprise. They look good together. 

http://www.allscaletrek.com/viewtopic.php?f=50&t=1949&p=25028#p25028


----------



## electric indigo (Dec 21, 2011)

First pic looks just like the studio shot. Congratulations!


----------



## Trekkriffic (Mar 20, 2007)

Finished pics are up! Scroll about one-third of the way down page 9 after it finishes loading-there are lots of pics. 

Also posted some "space images" showing the lighting off to good effect...

http://www.allscaletrek.com/viewtopic.php?f=50&t=1949&p=25138#p25137


----------



## RMC (Aug 11, 2004)

I hope Round 2 re-releases the Bird of Prey :wave:


----------



## StarCruiser (Sep 28, 1999)

Impressive - most impressive!


----------



## Trekkriffic (Mar 20, 2007)

Thanks guys! Here's a short video.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=H0e6jpLuVMc


----------



## FlyAndFight (Mar 25, 2012)

All around beautiful model. Well done!


----------



## Trekkriffic (Mar 20, 2007)

Some fun with Paint...

Faceoff by trekriffic, on Flickr


Demise of the Merchantman by trekriffic, on Flickr

The first image was actually taken posing two models in one shot.


----------



## harristotle (Aug 7, 2008)

Like all your work, this turned out utterly amazing! :thumbsup:


----------



## Trekkriffic (Mar 20, 2007)

harristotle said:


> Like all your work, this turned out utterly amazing! :thumbsup:


Thank you sir!


Here are some more not posted on the other site...

Klingon IKS Qel'Poh Scout by trekriffic, on Flickr

Klingon IKS Qel'Poh Scout by trekriffic, on Flickr

Klingon IKS Qel'Poh Scout by trekriffic, on Flickr

Klingon IKS Qel'Poh Scout by trekriffic, on Flickr

Klingon IKS Qel'Poh Scout by trekriffic, on Flickr

Klingon IKS Qel'Poh Scout by trekriffic, on Flickr

Klingon IKS Qel'Poh Scout by trekriffic, on Flickr

Here's the link to the album with all the images;

https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/sets/72157645049020044/


----------



## JGG1701 (Nov 9, 2004)

harristotle said:


> Like all your work, this turned out utterly amazing! :thumbsup:


Ditto!!!:thumbsup:
-Jim


----------



## Trekkriffic (Mar 20, 2007)

JGG1701 said:


> Ditto!!!:thumbsup:
> -Jim


Thanks Jim! It was a lot of fun to work on a model that looks this dirty.


----------



## Trekkriffic (Mar 20, 2007)

:woohoo:

*Today I found out this model took first place in the "Make It So" contest over on All Scale Trek.* :hat:

*Needless to say, my Bird of Prey is insufferably smug this morning.* :jest:


----------



## Lloyd Collins (Sep 25, 2004)

Congrats, Admiral! Well deserved.


----------



## DCH10664 (Jul 16, 2012)

Your work has proved time and time again that you have a true love and passion for modeling. And this Bird of Prey once again shows it. I'm more than happy to hear you have taken first place with this model.
And as always, I appreciate you sharing your insights, skills, and builds with us.

Congratulations on a very much deserved First Place !!!! :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :woohoo: :woohoo: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Trekkriffic (Mar 20, 2007)

DCH10664 said:


> Your work has proved time and time again that you have a true love and passion for modeling. And this Bird of Prey once again shows it. I'm more than happy to hear you have taken first place with this model.
> And as always, I appreciate you sharing your insights, skills, and builds with us.
> 
> Congratulations on a very much deserved First Place !!!! :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :woohoo: :woohoo: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


Thank you so much! Seeing one's work appreciated by one's peers is really nice. I thank everyone for their kind comments.


----------



## Trekkriffic (Mar 20, 2007)

A member over on another forum asked if I had any high resolution images I could share with him so I sent him some via email. If any members here would like me to send them hi res images just send me a PM and I will do so. They are each 4752 x 3168 pixels and 1.09MB in size.


----------



## PixelMagic (Aug 25, 2004)

Trekkriffic said:


> A member over on another forum asked if I had any high resolution images I could share with him so I sent him some via email. If any members here would like me to send them hi res images just send me a PM and I will do so. They are each 4752 x 3168 pixels and 1.09MB in size.


That was me, Daniel Broadway here. Just FYI, you can also upload some of your high res shots to Imgur if you create an account and make an album for each model.

I did that with my Snowspeeder and TIE Advanced. You can view my Imgur album here to see how it works...

http://imgur.com/a/fpjhz#0

If you click the little gear in the corner of the image, you can select "View Full Resolution" and look at detailed images. Pretty cool if you are so inclined.


----------



## Dr. Brad (Oct 5, 1999)

This is ... awesome! Well done (again)!


----------



## Trekkriffic (Mar 20, 2007)

PixelMagic said:


> That was me, Daniel Broadway here. Just FYI, you can also upload some of your high res shots to Imgur if you create an account and make an album for each model.
> 
> I did that with my Snowspeeder and TIE Advanced. You can view my Imgur album here to see how it works...
> 
> ...


Thanks for the suggestion about Imgur. I'd forgotten I have an account there under _trektastic_. But it's strange. I uploaded 26 images into an album labelled "Klingon Bird-of-Prey" and after editing titles and descriptions I logged out. When I went back in after a moment, several of the images in the album went black. The strange thing is I can still see them when I just browse non-album images. Strange.


----------



## Trekkriffic (Mar 20, 2007)

OK. I just went back into Imgur and didn't login and all the images are there (go figure) that I downloaded at full high resolution if you click on the gear in the corner of each image.

Here's a link to the album:

http://imgur.com/a/BgCBP

Enjoy guys! I'll try and download the rest tomorrow.


----------



## PixelMagic (Aug 25, 2004)

Trekkriffic said:


> OK. I just went back into Imgur and didn't login and all the images are there (go figure) that I downloaded at full high resolution if you click on the gear in the corner of each image.
> 
> Here's a link to the album:
> 
> ...


Ah, see, that works great! Nice and high res.


----------



## Trekkriffic (Mar 20, 2007)

PixelMagic said:


> Ah, see, that works great! Nice and high res.


*Glad you like them! I am happy to serve. 
I just added a bunch more. 70 photos total including detailed closeups, lit up, and space images. 

More eye candy for all you Klingon Bird-of-Prey fans. *

:thumbsup:

*Imgur album:*
http://imgur.com/a/BgCBP


----------

